# DOH!!!!!!!! Hitting the cinders....



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Derailments are annoying enough, 'til you're the contributing factor...

NOTE TO SELF: Set all turnouts to the main and switch cabs BEFORE you test your new toy....



















NOTE TO SELF: When your layout is built on full extension slides, count to 10 before you close it when one's fury is roused...




























NOTE TO SELF: Kadee makes a great standards gauge, one that you in fact own...please feel free to use it BEFORE you find out your newest car has a trip pin that lets go of the locomotive, allowing it to rear end the train...










OK...you know you do it, come clean here...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A train wreck thread, NEAT!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Time to call the insurance company!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Gosh Shay, I hope no one was hurt!!!


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Look at the brightside Shay! It is prototypical!

This might make you feel better, knowing you are not the only one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Nq632eV6I

Don't you hate it when this happens? Watch carefully for the guy jumping from the other loco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9_g1NuoT6s


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Shay it looks more like a tornado came through in some of those pictures.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The police here in Portsmouth, RI just arrested two teenagers who had been using a torch to cut away sections of track rail and sell it for scrap. Fortunately, some train inspectors discovered the missing rail before any damage was caused to our local tourist train, however ... the same two teens are suspected in another rail-stealing incident in nearby MA that actually caused a low-speed derailment to a freight train.

Can you imagine that? People actually steeling active track rails??? Booooo .... hisss ...

Apparently, the metal scrap value of the 50' of track they cut away is worth only around $100....


Booo .... hisss ....

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Track is *heavy*. When the Narragansett Pier RR tracks where pulled up to make bike trails, using free government money btw, I got a piece about a foot long. I was in my medieval period at the time forging knives etc and it made a pretty good anvil substitute.

IIRC track is rated in pounds per foot. I was told this was lightweight stuff weighing only 60 pounds per foot. Mainline track is 100 pounds per foot. How did they plan on carrying 50 feet of it away?

There is big money in salvage metals. The copper gutters and downspouts were stolen off the mansion of my Elks club. Cast iron manhole covers disappeared on a regular basis in Providence until the police informed the scrap owners they would be charged and jailed if they bought them.

Local high end car dealer in one weekend lost over 200 catalytic converters off new cars in the lot last year. Battery powered Sawzall is all you need along with the nerve and desire to spend the time if caught.


----------



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

I was gonna say you could just knock over some trees and rename it "Tornado Alley!"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jack,

I think the local RR officials said the track rail was "80 lbs per yard". The thieves cut it up into managable sections.

They've both been busted, though, and are facing charges ...

http://www.eastbayri.com/detail/143849.html

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Around here the thieves go for copper big time. They steal whole airconditioner units right out of peoples back yards. They also go for copper wire. Undo the plate at the base of one street light and disconnect the wires. Do the same for the next streetlight and pull the wire out of the chase. I don't know how much they get for that much copper wire but it sure is expensive to replace. Pete


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Since we're showing model train derailments, here's a few pictures from the club one night.

Every tuesday the trains are ran. There are three mainlines, two are freight and one is passenger. They run all the time without many problems, sometimes with the odd freight car hopping the ties. But that night, one train going one way and another going other way. First car of the first train(SP and HLCX) hops off and falls sideways right in front of a BN train while the engines of the first train take off on their own. The BN train is stopped by the first train plowing into the fallen freight car. The runaway engines come around and bang into it's own train plowing them all on the two tracks. I get up to a bunch of plastic trains bumping and falling over and four engines' wheels spinning on tracks going no where fast. I shut off the emergency power switch and take photos of the derailment.









Engines in this picture belong to the first train, which is in front of the grey engine(Southern Pacific).


















The BN train is stopped by the blue BCH boxcar which fell over.









A CN caboose squeezed between a Southern Pacific engine and a boxcar.


















The culprit. BCH boxcar that caused the whole mayhem. hwell:



















Surprisingly, no cars were damaged, even the couplers were all intact! 
Lesson learned? Maybe. It seems I can't leave a train unattended. But the trains are ran to have background noise while the members relax and talk trains.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Whoa! Pretty good derail!! 

My 3 year old son is great to have around when I'm running the layout, if a car uncouples or derails he is right on it. I call him the train police, when something happens he yells out, "Oh no dada crash, crash, Ohhhhhhhh"


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about....:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just like a real train wreck!


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, with all the positive comments over a derailment. If and when one does occur again, which it doesn't too often, I'll post it too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BC,

I would have never thought that photos of a model train derailment would live up to a their real-life counterparts. But, you've nailed it ... moments after the carnage, and well before the insurance adjusters show up on the scene!

TJ


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I was surprised too, when I saw it, being pretty close to how real trains derail in a zig-zag format. No other derailment on the club layout looked this good, if a derailment ever did look good lol.


----------

